# My Favorite Company Chicken recipe



## Kayelle (Oct 12, 2010)

_This is a delicious company chicken casserole I've used for years.  It can be easily doubled._
_It can be prepared and refrigerated the day before, and popped into the oven before guests arrive._
*
Chicken with Artichokes and Mushrooms

One med. chicken cut in parts, or parts of chicken of your choice
1 tsp. paprika
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1 Tbs. chopped parsley
2 Tbs. veg. oil
2 Tbs. butter
1 can artichoke hearts (water packed) drained and cut in quarters
1/2 lb. mushrooms, sliced
1/4 cup flour
1/2 cup dry Sherry, or Vermouth, or dry white wine. (Sherry is best)
1 1/2 cups chicken broth
additional chopped parsley

Season chicken with paprika, salt, pepper, and parsley.  Combine oil and butter in a large skillet, and brown chicken till nicely colored.  Arrange chicken in a  9x13, or in a pretty casserole with a lid.  Tuck artichoke quarters among the chicken pieces.  In the remaining grease in the skillet, saute mushrooms 5 min.  Sprinkle the flour over mushrooms and stir till combined. Slowly whisk in the Sherry and broth, and make sure to scrape up the browned bits from the bottom of the skillet, taste and adjust salt and pepper.  Simmer about 5 minutes and pour over chicken and artichokes.
Cover tightly with foil and place in oven at 350 degrees for about 50 minutes.  Remove cover, sprinkle with parsley and serve with steamed rice, or mashed potatoes. 

*


----------



## licia (Oct 12, 2010)

I've used a chicken and artichoke casserole recipe that is similar, but not the same.  I used frozen artichokes. I can't remember where the recipe is now but it would be nice to find it, especially since the weather is getting a bit cooler and good casserole weather.


----------



## mollyanne (Oct 12, 2010)

kayelle...I just had a dinner party for 9 and could have used this recipe. I can't wait to have another party now (never thought I would say that lol).


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 12, 2010)

Licia, I've used frozen artichokes too with equal results.  I'd love to see your recipe if you can find it.  It's such a nice combo of flavors.

MA........eee gads, dinner for 9?  Good for you, GF.  What did you serve?


----------



## Alix (Oct 12, 2010)

Kayelle, we call this one Rose's Party chicken! I love it! I think I may have posted it too. Nice to know that great minds (and palates) think alike.


----------



## mollyanne (Oct 12, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> MA........eee gads, dinner for 9? Good for you, GF. What did you serve?


I went easy on myself and served simple things to prepare (but still wasn't all that simple for me). Grilled Angus *tenderloins*, baby *asparagus*, *fresh fruit* medley* (strawberries, asst melons, blueberries, blackberries, and raspberries), fresh roasted small red/white/blue *potatoes*, roasted *butternut squash*, and asst red *wines*. 

The* appetizers* stole the show though. I used Bobby Flay's recipe for "Black Pepper-Basil Farmers Cheese *Bruschetta* with Tomato". The lemon zest addition (and the garlic of course) made it extra yummy!

*Dessert *was strawberry cheesecake icecream cake since it was a birthday celebration as well.

*I always like to serve fruit with the main meal.


.


----------



## Littlechef (Oct 12, 2010)

Kayelle ... this looks really good ... I know I'll be making this soon.

Mollyanne ... your dinner ment sounds wonderful ... I'm sure everyone loved it.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 12, 2010)

That sounds like a wonderful party menu MA, and so *pretty* with all the colors, I can just see it! Nice job!!


----------



## Cherubba (Oct 15, 2010)

Sounds absolutely delicious. The next time I make chicken I will definitely have to try it! Thanks so much!


----------



## mollyanne (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Kayelle...here's a version from my mother:

*Chicken and Wild Rice Casserole*

2 3lb fryers cut up

Cook chicken in these ingredients then cool and bone:
1 Cup water
1 Cup sherry
1/2 tsp curry
1 medium onion
1/2 diced celery

Add these ingredients:
1 lb mushrooms sauteed in butter
4 Tbsp butter
2 pkgs long grain wild rice cooked in chicken broth
1 Cup sour cream
1 can mushroom soup
1 pkg (8 oz) dried fruit diced
1/4 Cup slivered almonds toasted

Combine and bake at 350 for 1 hour. 
You can freeze and thaw completely.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 15, 2010)

ohmygosh, MA, that recipe of your mom's sounds fabulous !!
Question about this part....."2 pkgs long grain wild rice cooked in chicken broth"  I assume the rice is cooked by itself to use the poaching liquid used for the chicken, and then added to the recipe?  I love the idea of the dried fruit!


----------



## mollyanne (Oct 15, 2010)

hmm...good question, kayelle...that sounds about right but I'll ask Mother for confirmation on that...stay tuned

*Update: *

She says, " use 2 pkgs 6 oz each long grain and wild rice (omit one packet of seasoning). After cooking the chicken in the water/sherry/curry/onion/celery mixture then reserve that chicken broth and use part of it for cooking the rice according to pkg direction". Also, she mentioned to bake the casserole covered.

By the way...she told me not to tell you all that she used Uncle Ben's ...haha

.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 15, 2010)

OK thanks to you and your mom, MA. 
 Uncle who??


----------



## Marlene2 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Chicken Casserole*

Kayelle, that chicken casserole you just sent - is that chicken with the skin on or skinless?  It sounds so good!!!


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 15, 2010)

Marlene2 said:


> Kayelle, that chicken casserole you just sent - is that chicken with the skin on or skinless?  It sounds so good!!!



Marlene, you could do it however you prefer, just drain off most of the grease in the skillet before you add the mushrooms, if you choose to use the skin on method.  I myself, prefer the skin on method because of the depth of flavor that the golden skin seems to impart in the dish, however some folks shudder with the thought of chicken skin. 
Thanks for the nice words, I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 15, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> Hi Kayelle...here's a version from my mother:
> 
> *Chicken and Wild Rice Casserole*
> 
> ...


 
Sounds good too.
What kind of packages of rice are we talking about?
2 rice a roni type already cooked with chicken broth and cooled?


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 15, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> Sounds good too.
> What kind of packages of rice are we talking about?
> 2 rice a roni type already cooked with chicken broth and cooled?



4me, even though we aren't suppose to say "Uncle Ben".......in the grocery there is a box of Uncle Ben's long grain and wild rice mix, like the boxes of rice a roni.  That's the kind she uses...two boxes with only the flavor packet of one.  Hope that helps.


----------



## mollyanne (Oct 16, 2010)

4meandthem said:
			
		

> ...already cooked with chicken broth and cooled?


...yes, Uncle Ben's (shhh) and use the reserved chicken broth to cook the rice according to pkg directions...then add into other ingredients (no need to cool the rice first because it's going right into the oven in the casserole).


----------



## letscook (Oct 16, 2010)

sounds great, love artichokes,
Mine is Oven Barbq chicken I use the Deen brothers recipe, love it!!! Serve with a rice pilaf and a veggies of some kind. or if i have advance time I make a potato salad and baked beans. It really goes over well in the middle of winter. 
heres the link to their recipe.
The Deen Brothers' BBQ Chicken Recipe : : Food Network


----------



## DMerry (Oct 16, 2010)

Mine is Baked Chicken with Brown Rice and Barley --

In three quart glass baking dish combine:

1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 envelop dried onion soup mix
1 can (1 1/4 cups) milk
1 can (1 1/4 cups) white wine, I use chablis
1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons pearled barley
1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons regular brown rice

Mix ingredients together well.  Top with 8 chicken thighs with skin.  Bake at 350 degrees Fahrenheit for about 1 1/2 hours or until grains are tender and chicken is cooked.

For high altitude cooking, increase the milk by 1/2 cup and after mixing the soups, milk, wine and grains together, cover with foil and bake for 1/2 hour at 350 degrees Fahrenheit.  Add chicken pieces, recover with foil and bake for 45 minutes more.  Uncover and continue baking for about 45 minutes more or until chicken tests done and the grains are tender.

The recipe called for regular white rice when I first started making this dish but I tried the mixture of barley and brown rice and the flavor is so much richer.


----------

